# Advice needed.....proposed trip to Italian lakes via Austria



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Have been looking at another thread regarding going to the Italian lakes
around Easter time.

However, we are looking to depart late June/ early July for a 14 day trip but would like to know specific information from seasoned travellers .

Suggestions for a nice route .....would quite like to take in Austria/ Innsbruk, then onto Lake Garda ...Venice

The van is max 3500Kgs gross .....where do you get a Vignette .

Will we have trouble getting on sites ( first 2 weeks july)


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Dinger,

I did that route in September 2007. Over the Brenner pass, then Lake Garda. Toll free to Austria. Some long tunnels. 

You buy the vignette at the Austrian border. It cost me about 7.8 Euro for a short duration vignette. Under 3500 Kg that route makes financial sense because no Go Box is required. 

I would book if you want to use a popular site on Lake Garda.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*italian lakes*

Thanks Speedy ducks......

When you say at the Austrian border , is there a special biulding/ hut that is well signed posted for obtaining the " Vignette "

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dinger,

If memory serves correct you can buy them at most service stations close to the border, if you're on the autobahn when approaching Austria then there are usually big vignette reminder signs and purchase info.

Pete


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am also looking to do a similar route down to the Dolomites this summer, 
I am just starting to plan my trip

Can anyone recommend a routing for a novice, toll free and stress free as much as poss please.

Many thanks :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We did Austria, Vienna and Lake Garda in a trip last year. See my blog below and photos in the album.

I put the campsites we used and the route we took in the account.

G


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

We also did this trip May 2008 via Northern Germany and via Garmisch Partenkirchen to Innsbruck. The road from GP ( E533 and 177 Zirlerbergstrasse) to Innsbruck is an "experience". The incline towards the bottom is severe with bends with safety run off traps every 30 metres or so, or so it seems. At the time there was plenty of traffic entering Austria so the route was slow and in low gear the engine was very warm. The brakes as with most others were red hot and there were times when I was sure that we had lost braking.
We survived but won't be doing that route again. We stopped at Nattersee (Natters & Mutters) just south of Innsbruck and then went on to Cisano on the eastern side of Lake Garda.
Don't know what the situation will be like in July but there are a number of Aostas along the lake from Garda down towards Latize where there is a Municipal site. Also some very large sites at the Southern end of the lake.
We aslo went up the west side of Lake Garda .... Salo Bay....but did not find it as attractive primarily because the sun sank behind the mountains which are a lot closer and it there did not appear to be a proper sunset.....others may disagree!

More Site Info on MHF campsites

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dolomites*



Bimobil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also looking to do a similar route down to the Dolomites this summer,
> I am just starting to plan my trip
> ...


Where are you roughly wanting to head? Are you going via Austria or not?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda site*

Hi

A nice site at Garda is www.campingbutterfly.eu

Short stroll to the rail station for trains to Verona, Venice and Milan, bus stop nearby serving Verona and Mantova, boats for towns along the lakeside, supermarket within walking distance and also Peschiera town centre for basic shopping etc.

Russell

I would advise pre booking in June. The site was almost full last March/April.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

*Dolomites*

Hi Russel

I was thinking of making my way to munich to have the shower tray replaced at the Bimobil dealership there and then heading via innsbruck to the brenner pass, bolzano, then east to the sella and corvara, where I have been before, but not driving my MH, only once up from venice and once across from milan.

I would be thankful of any route suggestions/timeings and tips.

Many thanks,
Darren


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We've done the journey to the Dolomites in 2 or 2 1/2 days on a number of occasions and its only another 1/2 day down to Lake Garda. 

So after overnighting near calais, its Belgium, Luxembourg, then south on the E29 before heading east towards Zweibrucken and Pirmasens and onto Dahn for the night (360 miles), nice campsite check opening, then onto Karlsruhe. 

Then Pforzheim, Ulm, Kempton and towards picking up the Fern Pass route down into Austria, with or without a motorway pass / go box (depending on size of van). 

Down towards Innsbruck, then depending on time of day, find a stopping point, (280 miles) nattersee or over the Brenner into Italy. There are a few places to stop just off the autoroute, Chiusa, camping Gamp at the bottom of Val Gardena. 

Or if you want to travel thro the Dolomites, once over the Brenner turn right to Brunico and Dobiacco and Cortina, fantastic views as you approach Cortina. Then over the pass via Falzarego, you've got to go up the cable car, fantastic views and onwards towards Canazei, hope you like hairpins and follow the Great Dolomite Road towards the main valley near Bolzano. 

Then its just a quick trip down the motorway to Garda etc. 

We stayed between Garda and Bardolino at camping La Rocca right on the shore, a level path/bike route both ways and about 25 mins on foot to Garda and the ferries. A simple camp site depends what you want,

cheers alan


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

*Dolomites*

cheers Alan,

will plot your route on the map and get back to you if I need any more advice.

thanks very much, it gives me something to work on    

Darren.


----------

